# root not properly dismounted as Virtualbox guest



## bugzeo (Aug 1, 2021)

Running FreeBSD as Virtualbox guest. I always run poweroff as root or hit the shutdown icon on XFCE4. Most of the times, after powering on again, it reboots 2 or 3 times and displays:

```
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
[...]
Starting file system checks:
```







Eventually everything works fine, but wonder what may be happening.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 7, 2021)

bugzeo said:


> … powering on again, it reboots …



You can probably avoid these kernel panics by limiting the guest to a single CPU.

FreeBSD bug 254412 – emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions - Boot time crash - Sleeping thread owns a non-sleepable lock


----------



## bugzeo (Aug 7, 2021)

That may be the issue. Let's try.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 18, 2021)

bugzeo please, what's the outcome of having a single CPU?

Any kernel panic?


Panics aside, what's the output from this command?

`tunefs -p /`


----------



## bugzeo (Oct 31, 2021)

It's not happening any more. Will check again if problem pops up again.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 31, 2021)

bugzeo said:


> It's not happening any more.



Thanks, is that with the guest set to use two or more CPUs?


----------



## bugzeo (Oct 31, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Thanks, is that with the guest set to use two or more CPUs?


It has 4 virtual CPUs.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks.

Here, symptoms are sporadic. I do often run the risk of multiple CPUs, and _sometimes_ get panics with that risk. Yesterday I had a series of one panic after another, after another, after another … and so on.

Never a panic with the guest limited to a single virtual CPU.


----------



## bugzeo (Nov 1, 2021)

It's not that important anyway, it's just when powering off, it boot again no problem.


----------

